# New Agitator Prospect



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Friend of a friend. 

Amatuer MMA fighter, seen him get really pissed off before, should work out pretty good, it is amazing how some people just cannot convey any sort of intimidation factor, some guys you think can do it, but it is just not in their nature and they are not very convincing and look rather clownish...

If he ends up being that way, I probably wont tell him he looks clown-like.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Friend of a friend.
> 
> Amatuer MMA fighter, seen him get really pissed off before, should work out pretty good, it is amazing how some people just cannot convey any sort of intimidation factor, some guys you think can do it, but it is just not in their nature and they are not very convincing and look rather clownish...
> 
> If he ends up being that way, I probably wont tell him he looks clown-like.


 Just don't get on his bad side. Hope he knows dogs because you can't exactly yell at someone like that. He will twist your head off and throw it in a dumpster.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

In south africa one of our trainee helpers is an MMA fighter...my dog will still pull his ass to the floor and kick it for him any day of the week \\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> In south africa one of our trainee helpers is an MMA fighter...my dog will still pull his ass to the floor and kick it for him any day of the week \\/


that is the point, now isnt it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think Kelly Kelly is intimidating!\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think Kelly Kelly is intimidating!\\/


Yes Yes Lee we know 

I am not really sure how well she can handle getting pounded violently a few times a week though......















from dogs in muzzle.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Depends on your definition of POUNDED! LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby said;
" it is amazing how some people just cannot convey any sort of intimidation factor"


I recall one of Roberto Druant's fights and Jerry Quarry was at ringside with the announcer.
Durant walked over to the corner where they were sitting and stared at Quarry. When Durant went back to his corner Quarry commented;
" I have 100 lbs on that guy but I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley".


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be more excited if he ws a good actor that can take good instruction.
And most important.....why does he want to be a decoy?
I have always found that to be a fascination question.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter, I asked him.

Not saying he wants to be a decoy persay, he is interested enough to try a few things though. 

He takes good instruction, and can act really pissed off, and really hurt, and is physical dude for sure, which is all I need.

I am working his dutchie pup, and he is going to do a few select things for me, and my dog. Mainly muzzle work.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

If its luna, ur budy will get some cracked ribs :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> If its luna, ur budy will get some cracked ribs :grin:


not really, her initial strikes are not as crisp and powerful as they could be, that is one thing we are gonna work more on...fighting is pretty good though..I think anyhow..


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Joby, I'm really interested in hearing how this guy does. My experiences with fighters as decoys has not been very positive. They tend to what to "fight" the dog instead of training and when they show the dog weakness they lack nuances and subtlety.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Hey Joby, I'm really interested in hearing how this guy does. My experiences with fighters as decoys has not been very positive. They tend to what to "fight" the dog instead of training and when they show the dog weakness they lack nuances and subtlety.


I know... He did some basic sleeve bites this past weekend, did pretty good.
I had a great agitator a few years back, he was a fighter, but was also a Marine and had good background in helper/agitator work.

I used to be driver/security for an entertainment company for 4 yrs, driving exotic dancers on show routes...mostly on the weekends.

had plenty of friends, somes that were fighters, that thought the job sounded great (like most guys do) and wanted me to get them a route...

I got my one friend a route...did not last long...had 3 different girls drop him as a driver, each after only 2 days of working with him, he was a real dick to one of them, and lost all 3 lots of money because he did not know how to finesse the angry and disappointed customers, the boss put him with a very low level girl that was lucky to even get booked, and within a month he got his ass kicked by about a dozen drunk polish dudes..left the girls radio and bag at the party, she almost got taken by force into a bedroom, they barely made it out of there, he got fired...he lacked the nuance and subtlety needed for that type of work as well...

this guy has been to training a few times, has seen both the sch club work and the PP type work, so we'll see how it goes... 

I am training his pup he got from me, so hopefully he will see what I do, been really explaining everything to him, seems to get it I think. 

Although he has been really authoritarian with his pup, while he has been raising him and has killed some drive that I have to get back before I can start the real work with him, but am still hopeful...if it doesnt work out, he can still "test" the dog some...I figure.


----------

